# Accountant for tax returns



## purple (27 May 2004)

Hi All,
My wife is a GP and so she has to do a tax return each year.
Her accountant has only filed last years returns in the last week and so she will by liable for penalties. He has had her accounts (in as much as she has accounts) since February and it took about two dozen phone calls to get him to get them in this late.
The thing that really p**ses me off is that the joker is looking for €1850 plus vat for the job!
And I was here a few months ago singing his praises to Tommy!
Anyway the question is, is this price over the top and should he pay the penalties since it is his fault that the returns were late?


----------



## delaneyd159 (27 May 2004)

I don't know the legal ins and outs in a situation like that, but I'd pay him the €1,850   VAT - less whatever penalties you were hit with.  He gets paid (something) and you don't pay the charges.

My better half has got her accounting exams and is getting her practical experience - and she seems to think the 1,850   VAT would be the going rate.  Obviously I mean for a good satisfactory job!

Best of luck with it whatever you do.


----------



## Joe123 (28 May 2004)

Purple,

I am assuming you are talking about an income tax return.
If her accountant only has the information since February 2004 and the return was for 2002 then it should have been submitted last October, so in effect it is not the accountants fault that it is late.

If it is a 2003 return then it should not be late as it is only due for submission in October 2004.


----------



## Tommy (29 May 2004)

Hi Purple

If the delay in producing the accounts was due to a factor beyond your wife's or her accountant's control (eg unusual delays in getting information from third parties etc) then the Revenue may be sympathetic to a request to waive the late filing penalty.

On another point, many accountancy firms do experience some delays in getting assignments completed at this time of year due to the effects of study leave in the pre-exam season.


----------



## purple (1 Jun 2004)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the responses.
The initial delays were due to factors beyond her control so yes we should be OK with the Revenue on that count.
Tommy- if firms find it hard to get jobs done this time of year do they offer a client discount due to the reduced service they are providing and if not why should it be relevant?
It is up to them to shell out for agency staff or reduce their work load when they know in advance that they will have capacity problems.
Anyway Tommy, can you recommend a good accountant?


----------



## Tommy (1 Jun 2004)

*Re: Thanks*

Hi Purple 

I just mentioned that point in an attempt to be helpful. Sorry if you didnt deem it "relevant". In a free market, it is up to each firm to devise their own service, pricing and marketing policies and to fulfill them as appropriate. You should direct your questions to your accountants. I cant answer for them.


----------



## purple (2 Jun 2004)

*Re.Re.Thanks*

Hi Tommy,
Sorry if that sounded a bit ratty, I wasn't having a go at you.
I appreciate your comments.


----------

